# Deep Drop score 5/09/2015



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

We headed offshore Saturday morning..cleared the pass at sunrise and hit the bait boat for a net full of cigs and off we went! I had the absolute pleasure of meeting a new friend from the forum on this trip, Adam (aka Hall Pass) came along for the long ride. He changed my perspective of taking people off this forum on my boat fishing...he could not have been a nicer, more fun addition to my crew and is welcome to fish with us ANY TIME HE WANTS!! We headed toward the Steps to a rip that was on Hilton's, but it didn't have much current and had way too much scattered grass. We trolled about half the day with no knock downs, so we decided to do a little deep drop fishing. We started getting fish immediately... We were using squid and live cigs. Tilefish hammered the squid (as usual) and the snowy's were all about the live bait this trip! Ended up with 4 blueline tile, 1 good golden tile, and 4 snowy's, one was over 30lbs! We could've sunk the boat with fish, but we spent too much time trolling and not enough meat fishing.....we'll get em next time!! Thanks again Adam for all your hard work and great personality! You're welcome on my boat any day, any time brother!!!


----------



## Mgoody73 (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like an awesome trip. Great weather, good peeps, that's what's all about.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool report. I met Kim off this forum. I purchased his outriggers, discussed fishing a lot and next thing you know, he's part of our crew! Great folks on this forum, top notch I say!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow. That is an awesome score of fish. Very nice job !


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

a 30lb snowy is a hoss. how hard was he to pull out of the wreck?
and you're right about adam. he's an awesome fisherman and twice the capt.
he will put you on some fish. all you have to do is catch them.
good job, guys.

jack


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

It was a fun trip for sure! Scott didnt mention the beast of a fish that Mary fought with a lock down drag hand cranker for 20 min. Mary whooped that fish from 400 ft all the way to almost the surface when the hook pulled amd never got a glance of the fish. Would have been biggest fish of the day for sure. Hard not to enjoy yourself with this crew as they are so laid back and fun. Scott has some great fishing spots and put us on them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've only caught about an 8 lb snowy, can't imagine 30! That is a big ole joker! Glad ya'll spent the day reeling!!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice trip with good table fare. Congrats


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report. nice snowys. fine eat'n!!!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Those are some stud snowy's! Fine eating on those tiles too. Adam is top notch! ...he's very experienced and knows what he's doing--all around great guy. Glad your trip went better this time than your prior experiences.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

30lb snowy is a beast ! Congrats!


----------

